# X Series schedule has a misprint



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I just looked at the 2016 schedule for X Series. They're listing Sunday Aug 17 at Mosquito. The 17th is a Wednesday. Hopefully someone connected with the X Series sees this thread and passes the info on to the proper person.

Looks like a great schedule, although from looking at the other schedules posted on Do Bass, if they want to hit Mosquito in August and miss dates other circuits are fishing other lakes, it's going to have to be on the 6th. Unless of course they want to fish on the 14th, the day after NOAA is there.

From trying to help a buddy that's going to be running the northeast Ohio Elite's for TBX iron out a schedule, it's not an easy task.

Anyhow ....... just thought I'd post a heads up for the X Series guys, just in case it hasn't been noticed yet.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Putting a schedule together and actually getting the dates you want is getting harder every year.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like they changed it to August 7th.


----------

